

Should you bootstrap your own animated video? - BUKIT
http://blogs.jpost.com/content/key-great-animated-video-get-professional-do-it

======
JlasVegas
I made my own video and it cost me 39$. You could see that
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLkrZ8bOEwM&feature=g-upl](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLkrZ8bOEwM&feature=g-upl)

